# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] error message

## Alf

Anybody seen error messages like this?

Happend twice to me today as I was jumping between forums

Alf

----------


## arlu1201

Alf,

The EF servers are using the cloud service, so you are facing this issue.  Your IP issue will be resolved within 24 hrs.

----------


## Alf

Thanks Arlette

Alf

----------

